# Reptile Show: Manchester 5th August



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

OK, Well, i asked in another post but it seems that it would be better to do it this way.
In another post someone states there is a show in mancheste on the 5th august, i got this info from another site..



> *Reptile fare on te 5th August this will be held in Cadished Irlam tables are £25 each
> There is Limeted number of tables so please book early every one welcome, no membership needed
> to book a table*




Anyone got anymore info on this?
James


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

any address? prices?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

25 bucks a table? sod that


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I had some info on it but i cant remember what I did with it...


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

In fact, ask reptile rescue den, i think she said she was going to have a table there.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'd be interested, but by the time you pay 25 for a table and 40 for fuel, then food for the day etc.. just not worth it.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i'd be interested, but by the time you pay 25 for a table and 40 for fuel, then food for the day etc.. just not worth it.


yeh it wont be too bad for denise cuz we live local. Ive never been to a reptile show, what happens at them?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Blazey said:


> yeh it wont be too bad for denise cuz we live local. Ive never been to a reptile show, what happens at them?


usually about 2 hours before the show opens to the public, the stall holders set up and buy all the best stuff from each other lol..
then they open the doors and the 'punters' come in and see whats there.
to start with there is often a rush for 30 mins or so, but then the rest of the day is slow.. although i often sell more later.
some people go with the view of not bringing back reps, no matter what. they often reduce prices too much, but they sell and they get the money they want, someone gets a bargain i suppose.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> usually about 2 hours before the show opens to the public, the stall holders set up and buy all the best stuff from each other lol..
> then they open the doors and the 'punters' come in and see whats there.
> to start with there is often a rush for 30 mins or so, but then the rest of the day is slow.. although i often sell more later.
> some people go with the view of not bringing back reps, no matter what. they often reduce prices too much, but they sell and they get the money they want, someone gets a bargain i suppose.


i might go just to get out of the house, something to do i suppose!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah i'm sure you'll enjoy it.. might meet a few peeps there you know


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

yeh maybe, i never thought of that. I'd bring Don on his harness lol but its probably going to be a bit more nippy in august :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Blazey said:


> yeh maybe, i never thought of that. I'd bring Don on his harness lol but its probably going to be a bit more nippy in august :Na_Na_Na_Na:


come naked, that way i will recognise you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> come naked, that way i will recognise you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thanks


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, dont worry... i deleted the pics a longgggg time ago


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the dates correct, and i've a rough idea where its going to be held, but i've been sworn to secrecy until the details are finalised.....
one things a dead cert though - i'm going with (hopefully) a wad of cash if i've any left over from my hols!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ill b going too!


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah i'll be there, quite a few replies to this already..
I heard a rumour that one of either manchester or blackpool show has been cancelled...can anyone confirm it is not the manchester show officially?
Never been to a show in manchester, wonder if there'll be many breeders there?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Mez said:


> Yeah i'll be there, quite a few replies to this already..
> I heard a rumour that one of either manchester or blackpool show has been cancelled...can anyone confirm it is not the manchester show officially?
> Never been to a show in manchester, wonder if there'll be many breeders there?


blackpool shows date was put til a later date, not heard any changes in regards to the manchester show though.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

there the blackpool day has changed..look in the blackpool thread its all there


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

il be there, frogs n all. AND naked! :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i thought blackpool was cancelled totally?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> i thought blackpool was cancelled totally?


Its off pending a more suitable date as far as Im aware.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

it is pretty close so i am tempted but i know it will be tiny compared to hamm so i may just go there again


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> it is pretty close so i am tempted but i know it will be tiny compared to hamm so i may just go there again


to be fair you could get every show in the uk, add 10000 people, and youi would still be about 3000 short of a single hamm show.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

lol so its hardly worth going then is it, will you be at the next hamm nige?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i thought blackpool was cancelled totally?


its been moved to the 29th July - slap bang in the middle of my holidays, so instead of being half an hour away, i'll be too far away to go now


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm going to be in Lancaster during the blackpool one so i might go that one aswell seen as i'll be a bus ride away.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i will deffo be going, should be very interesting:grin1:
will prob end up slightly dead,if i come back with any snakeys though!
even though i have space for one more,,,,:whip:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> lol so its hardly worth going then is it, will you be at the next hamm nige?


it might be worth going... but seeing as i am going to the next hamm, then probably not.
its 15th sept i think?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

see you in hamm again then lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> see you in hamm again then lol


on the coaches? should be more room this time mate


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

im thinking about going by coach but there would defo need to be more room even i struggled last time and i was no where near as tall as most people on the coach, are you going by coach again?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i am mate, makes sense.. the coaches are going toi have a lot more leg room.
maybe you should not sit next to someone so fat? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

